# CD-i Zelda receives fanmade PC remasters



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2020)

haha no way... I didn't see this in a million years


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 30, 2020)

this got the C&D all ready i think.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> this got the C&D all ready i think.


Mmmmmm, no. I think the dev just took down the link preemptively.
Nintendo sending a C&D would mean they would have to acknowledge the existence of these games.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> this got the C&D all ready i think.


Seems like it


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 30, 2020)

Is this the Zelda HD Collection rumored to be released on the 35th anniversary?


----------



## MockyLock (Nov 30, 2020)

Donwload links already vanished


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Seems like it


From the dev:


> *Dopply*: I want to take them down in a good-faith gesture. Once I reach the max downloads (or after Vinny's stream) I'll pull the plug. You have to understand, I made these as a fun exercise, I wasn't looking for trouble.
> *Dopply*: If Nintendo did send me a C&D, I would let you know (assuming I'm not under an NDA).
> *Dopply*: Before I pulled my downloads, I got up to 15 thousand tracked. That's more than enough for me
> *Dopply*: I'm happy everyone is enjoying them!





AlanJohn said:


> Is this the Zelda HD Collection rumored to be released on the 35th anniversary?


HD version is coming soon™


----------



## relauby (Nov 30, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> Is this the Zelda HD Collection rumored to be released on the 35th anniversary?



The Legend of Zelda CD All-Stars?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

Links are fine for me I'm downloading now






Edit And now it's all finished downloading


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Links are fine for me I'm downloading now
> 
> 
> View attachment 236003


I get a "File is in owner's trash" message.
They're still available though, if you know where to look


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 30, 2020)

This would be like someone falling back to fix up a very subpar game from zero to hero:


----------



## Mythical (Nov 30, 2020)

if you delete the /view or /edit at the end of the download link and hit enter, the page will show the download button for just a second and you can use that, but for others here https://drive.google.com/u/0/uc?id=1bXlxwPE5AbmZpspOZ6YnNzs3Dd0enAsJ&export=download


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I get a "File is in owner's trash" message.
> They're still available though, if you know where to look


How strange I just tried again and still no problem my end lol.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 30, 2020)

The remaster that nobody asked for.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

stranno said:


> The remaster that nobody asked for.


But everyone wants lol next Hotel Mario please


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 30, 2020)

um what and why


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> But everyone wants lol next Hotel Mario please


And Zelda's Adventure. Arguably the best game but not nearly as iconic or memorable as the others.


----------



## LightBeam (Nov 30, 2020)

Always wanted to try those but the emulator wasn't free lol and the controls were weird and I didn't wanted to fix those
Couldn't think of somebody making this lmao, what a year the Zelda franchise got


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 30, 2020)

YOu CaN mAKE ME DO ThE DUcK WALk


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> But everyone wants lol next Hotel Mario please


I played them with mouse controls like 20 years ago, when they were emulated for the first time, and it is one of the worst experiences I've ever had with videogames.

Hotel Mario wasn't that bad, only boring.

Still, not exactly devs fault. CDi was just a media player without any kind of accelerated graphics hardware, unlike pretty much every console until then. I think it was only capable of mosaic accelerated layers or something like that. It couldn't even accelerate a simple horizontal scroll.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 30, 2020)

stranno said:


> The remaster that nobody asked for.



My boy, this remake is what all true gamers strive for.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

stranno said:


> I played them with mouse controls like 20 years ago, when they were emulated for the first time, and it is one of the worst experiences I've ever have with videogames.
> 
> Hotel Mario wasn't that bad, only boring.
> 
> Still, not exactly devs fault. CDi was just a media player without any kind of accelerated graphics hardware, unlike pretty much every console until then. I think it was only capable of mosaic accelerated layers or something like that. It couldn't even accelerate a simple horizontal scroll.


Concidering how bad the CDI was its amazing to think that Nintendo gave Novalogic permission to make a Super Mario World follow up for the CDI. I would have loved to see how bad Super Mario's Wacky World turned out to be had they finished making it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario's_Wacky_Worlds


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Concidering how bad the CDI was its amazing to think that Nintendo gave Novalogic permission to make a Super Mario World follow up for the CDI.


Gamecom's Resident Evil 2 tho


----------



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2020)

@The Real Jdbye here you go, please update OP - https://archive.org/details/foer-and-wogr-windows_202011


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> @The Real Jdbye here you go, please update OP - https://archive.org/details/foer-and-wogr-windows_202011


I know about it, but I didn't think it was OK to post it, since it's still using the original assets and it's a derivative work and all. Isn't that seen as something akin to piracy to the staff here?


----------



## linuxares (Nov 30, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I know about it, but I didn't think it was OK to post it, since it's still using the original assets and it's a derivative work and all. Isn't that seen as something akin to piracy to the staff here?


Meh it's on archive.org. I don't see the problem then I guess? Don't they have some safehaven thing?

https://archive.org/about/dmca.php


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Meh it's on archive.org. I don't see the problem then I guess? Don't they have some safehaven thing?
> 
> https://archive.org/about/dmca.php


I'm gonna trust you on this, then. Added it to the OP.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 30, 2020)

if Nintendo send a C&D, it means they admit this game exists


----------



## rensenware (Nov 30, 2020)

cdi ganon for smash ultimate


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 30, 2020)

welp, scratch the one off my to-do list. glad it was done by someone. How playable is it now?


----------



## Frankbel (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh boy, I can play these two gems, finally.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 30, 2020)

HA HA, WOW! I want to see PeanutButterGamer play THIS version! 

*Hey, PBG from YouTube! If you're reading this, please make a video on this remastered edition and see what you think!*

Everyone else, here's a link to the blog post where I compiled a few of his videos together, as well as left my own opinions on a possible remake (which has now happened, ironically!): https://gbatemp.net/entry/the-legend-of-zelda-for-philips-cd-i-so-bad-its-eh-something.17221/

This is great! I hope there will be better remakes of those old CD-i games; I also hope Nintendo allows this. Seeing those reappear (and improved greatly) would be AWESOME!


----------



## anhminh (Nov 30, 2020)

Boi, this remaster is what all true gamer strike for.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2020)

Rap God Morshu is back


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> welp, scratch the one off my to-do list. glad it was done by someone. How playable is it now?


You can play through both in about 1.5 hours each without too much trouble. You'll die a lot, but you restart on the same screen, and infinite lives helps a lot.
Menu and interact are still the same button, and that will probably make you go through doors when you actually meant to open the menu to use the lantern or whatever. Would've liked to see that improved.
Actually, the games aren't too bad now. The bosses are still way too easy, and telling the difference between solid and background objects is just as hard as ever, but the gameplay is actually good.
Just be prepared to run around aimlessly for a while before figuring out where you need to go, and having to do frequent backtracking when you don't have the item required to progress in a certain area, unless you use a guide that is. It doesn't tell you where to go, but it does give you hints about the current area that'll usually tell you what you need to progress or tell you if you're missing anything in the area.


----------



## yoofo (Nov 30, 2020)

If Nintendo didn’t partner with Philips we would never have this meme masterpiece


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2020)

I am disappointed there is not a single morshu joke here


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 30, 2020)

YES.


----------



## Maq47 (Nov 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> @The Real Jdbye here you go, please update OP - https://archive.org/details/foer-and-wogr-windows_202011





linuxares said:


> Meh it's on archive.org. I don't see the problem then I guess? Don't they have some safehaven thing?
> 
> https://archive.org/about/dmca.php



Apparently this does not apply to warez. I posted a link in Shoutbox, and it got removed. T-T


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Meh it's on archive.org. I don't see the problem then I guess? Don't they have some safehaven thing?


It is my understanding that they have no special standing whatsoever – they just have a good legal team that is unlikely to be intimidated by weak arguments.

Seems to me like I'm seeing more and more large projects getting hosted there for no particularly good reason, though.



HarvHouHacker said:


> This is great! I hope there will be better remakes of those old CD-i games; I also hope Nintendo allows this.


I reckon Nintendo is going to continue very hard to pretend that these do not exist. But it is a bit pointless to speculate about what Nintendo might or might not do.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2020)

Now add 60 fps cut scenes


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 30, 2020)

Did they upscale with AI to 4K and upped the frame rate to 60? If not, it's not worth a remaster /s


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2020)

I like how Morshu is one of the most popular Zelda characters


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> I reckon Nintendo is going to continue very hard to pretend that these do not exist.


 I disagree Age of Calamity apparently has a hidden quote from Faces of Evil. 

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._might_include_a_popular_zelda_cd-i_reference


----------



## leon315 (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally a ZELDA game in which you play as ZELDA.


----------



## Ampersound (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow that must have taken some dedication. I am actually more tempted than ever to try out those titles.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 30, 2020)

the avgn reviews of these games are classic.


----------



## DarthMotzkus (Nov 30, 2020)

Downloading right now...


----------



## xdarkmario (Nov 30, 2020)

remember, if nintendo takes it down, that means that these are canon games


----------



## mattyxarope (Nov 30, 2020)

MiiJack said:


> Did they upscale with AI to 4K and upped the frame rate to 60? If not, it's not worth a remaster /s



Thats why I wish the author released the gamemaker files


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 30, 2020)

Squadala! We're Off!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 30, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> Thats why I wish the author released the gamemaker files


The dude suddenly just became a giant dweeb (nicest word I could think of), so it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally, at long last...

*Morshu for the Windows 10*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 30, 2020)

xdarkmario said:


> remember, if nintendo takes it down, that means that these are canon games


i don't think even nintendo want anything to do with these disasters. this will be the only fan made project they won't take down mark my words


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 1, 2020)

Better than anything craptendo has done this year, ha
This remaster is mmmmmmh RITCHER~



AmandaRose said:


> I disagree Age of Calamity apparently has a hidden quote from Faces of Evil.
> 
> https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._might_include_a_popular_zelda_cd-i_reference


I can't believe this, like, this is probably either a coincidence or someone at the translation team included it as a small nod/joke/reference without asking the opinion of the big N.
'Cus sure as hell they would've said "You're fired from life" to that guy if he asked permission, ha.
Bet a future update might change them wordings up, eh.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 1, 2020)

Squadala!

 and its sequel:


----------



## pleasehelpme2 (Dec 1, 2020)

lamp oil, rope, bombs? You want it?


----------



## Glitchdesu (Dec 1, 2020)

I remember seeing a video of some animators reanimating the game, but this is really cool. I hope they can maybe make the game tolerable XD.


----------



## Gunstorm (Dec 1, 2020)

Excuuuuuuuuse me, its not just a crap, its a HD crap


----------



## raxadian (Dec 1, 2020)

Gunstorm said:


> Excuuuuuuuuse me, its not just a crap, its a HD crap



Like the Battletoads remake? That's crap is 10 GB.


----------



## Viri (Dec 1, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> this got the C&D all ready i think.


I wish they would, so Nintendo has to say they're a thing, after them pretending it wasn't for ages. Streisand effect!


----------



## CMDreamer (Dec 1, 2020)

Was this really necessary? Those are the ugliest TLoZ franchise based games in history!.

Even with all those "fixes", I'm not going to play them, even though I'm a big fan of TLoZ games.


----------



## Kwyjor (Dec 1, 2020)

Glitchdesu said:


> I remember seeing a video of some animators reanimating the game


Yes, reanimations are very trendy.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 1, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You can play through both in about 1.5 hours each without too much trouble. You'll die a lot, but you restart on the same screen, and infinite lives helps a lot.
> Menu and interact are still the same button, and that will probably make you go through doors when you actually meant to open the menu to use the lantern or whatever. Would've liked to see that improved.
> Actually, the games aren't too bad now. The bosses are still way too easy, and telling the difference between solid and background objects is just as hard as ever, but the gameplay is actually good.
> Just be prepared to run around aimlessly for a while before figuring out where you need to go, and having to do frequent backtracking when you don't have the item required to progress in a certain area, unless you use a guide that is. It doesn't tell you where to go, but it does give you hints about the current area that'll usually tell you what you need to progress or tell you if you're missing anything in the area.


huh. weird. that seems like a top priority fix. wonder if it was how it was done. interesting....

thanks


----------



## Worldblender (Dec 1, 2020)

I can't access the FAQ anymore today; it looks like the Google doc link leads to a dead end. Has it been permanently removed, or has it moved to somewhere else that I don't know about?
BTW, I'm downloading both versions found at the archive.org link. Does there also exist source code for these remakes, or they haven't been publicly released?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I disagree Age of Calamity apparently has a hidden quote from Faces of Evil.
> 
> https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._might_include_a_popular_zelda_cd-i_reference


Nintendo probably aren't even aware that it's a CD-i reference. They didn't make Age of Calamity.


Worldblender said:


> I can't access the FAQ anymore today; it looks like the Google doc link leads to a dead end. Has it been permanently removed, or has it moved to somewhere else that I don't know about?
> BTW, I'm downloading both versions found at the archive.org link. Does there also exist source code for these remakes, or they haven't been publicly released?


I don't think he's planning on releasing the project file. UndertaleModTool can decompile it, but not fully (the version of GM:S used isn't fully supported)


----------



## Drogy (Dec 1, 2020)

3Ds  Vers


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 1, 2020)

i bet i'm gonna regret downloading it but i will


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 1, 2020)

All right; I'm downloading the Ubuntu versions. Hopefully, it will work on my somewhat old system. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

I'm downloading the ZIP from Internet Archive, so I won't have the Google Drive timeout error. The package is just a little over one gigabyte, so be sure you guys have space on your systems before downloading.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2020)

also sorta related but did you know morshu is a musical artist according to google?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> also sorta related but did you know morshu is a musical artist according to google?
> View attachment 236335


Are you implying that he’s not?


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Are you implying that he’s not?


tru, tru, he do be a real one


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 2, 2020)

SWITCH PORT SWITCH PORT SWITCH PORT


----------



## raxadian (Dec 2, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> SWITCH PORT SWITCH PORT SWITCH PORT



You may be able to run the Ubunru port in the Linux for Switch thingie.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 3, 2020)

I've tested both games for Ubuntu, and actually tried to play some of "The Faces of Evil". The initial launch and cutscenes run extremely slowly on my computer. I have 4GB of memory, and at maximum it uses a whopping 80% of it. Attempts to limit its memory usage have caused the game to be killed for using too much CPU.

Yeah, I recommend _at least 6GB of memory and a quad-core CPU, with individual core speeds no less than 2GHz._ Else, both games are going to run EXTREMELY SLOW at startup and during cutscenes.

As for gameplay, I don't know how to beat the guy in Ganonu; maybe PBG has an instructional course?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2020)

I have finally just got around to trying out the windows versions of both games with mixed results. FoE simply refuses to load and WoG loads to the title screen but I can't select anything as my keyboard presses are not recognized for some reason. Redefining the controls to other buttons does not help at all sadly.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 3, 2020)

this games gameplay was painful to watch on youtube (game-grumps made it fun though) i cant imagine how painfull it would be to play it.

As for nintendo, it would be interesting to see if they would take legal actions against this xD
I mean if they dont than they want to forget it and i dont blame them haha!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But tbh, im all for old games remakes and preservation, no matter how crappy they are. i mean yeah it sucks that company present remakes as something new and awesome, but yeah, i apreciate it always.


----------



## NinStar (Dec 4, 2020)

raxadian said:


> You may be able to run the Ubunru port in the Linux for Switch thingie.



In theory, if this game is running on a vm build, you could use any game made with gms that has been released for the switch (as long as it's also on a vm build) by simply replacing the original data.win.

And If I'm not mistaken, undertale is one of these games that received a switch port (if so,it most likely runs on vm too), but there could be two possible issues, the buttons mapping and a possible ram overload due to the size of the data.win files of these two games.

But I don't have a switch to test, so I'm not entirely sure


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 4, 2020)

MarioSilva said:


> In theory, if this game is running on a vm build, you could use any game made with gms that has been released for the switch (as long as it's also on a vm build) by simply replacing the original data.win.
> 
> And If I'm not mistaken, undertale is one of these games that received a switch port (if so,it most likely runs on vm too), but there could be two possible issues, the buttons mapping and a possible ram overload due to the size of the data.win files of these two games.
> 
> But I don't have a switch to test, so I'm not entirely sure


I already tried. Sadly, no luck. It just crashes. I believe the issue is that it's compiled using GM:S 2.3 which changed a whole lot of things, and both Undertale and Deltarune are based on earlier GM:S 2.x versions. The dev has hinted by saying that if anyone "finds the source" then he's got a list of the most important bugs that should be fixed. So there may be a chance the source gets "leaked".
However, I don't expect it to work in older GM:S versions, because the things that changed in 2.3 were fundamental changes to how the IDE and engine works, so that still leaves the issue of where to find a base nsp that contains the GM:S 2.3 runner. I sure as hell don't have the money to pay $999 for a year subscription to get a GM:S Switch plugin license.
I suppose with time, there will be games released on the eShop that use GM:S 2.3, and from there the job should be easy.







AmandaRose said:


> I have finally just got around to trying out the windows versions of both games with mixed results. FoE simply refuses to load and WoG loads to the title screen but I can't select anything as my keyboard presses are not recognized for some reason. Redefining the controls to other buttons does not help at all sadly.


Strange, FoE works fine for me, and seems like it does for others too. Game Maker has been around for so long I expect it to work on just about anything without weird incompatibilies like that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I already tried. Sadly, no luck. It just crashes. I believe the issue is that it's compiled using GM:S 2.3 which changed a whole lot of things, and both Undertale and Deltarune are based on earlier GM:S 2.x versions. The dev has hinted by saying that if anyone "finds the source" then he's got a list of the most important bugs that should be fixed. So there may be a chance the source gets "leaked".
> However, I don't expect it to work in older GM:S versions, because the things that changed in 2.3 were fundamental changes to how the IDE and engine works, so that still leaves the issue of where to find a base nsp that contains the GM:S 2.3 runner. I sure as hell don't have the money to pay $999 for a year subscription to get a GM:S Switch plugin license.
> I suppose with time, there will be games released on the eShop that use GM:S 2.3, and from there the job should be easy.
> 
> ...


I know it's weird I shall download it again and see what happens and also give the Linux version a go.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

So redownloaded the files and tried again still no luck WoG still loads to title screen but zero buttons on the keyboard are recognized and FoE still refuses to load it just gives me this error. (sorry for terrible pic)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> So redownloaded the files and tried again still no luck WoG still loads to title screen but zero buttons on the keyboard are recognized and FoE still refuses to load it just gives me this error. (sorry for terrible pic)
> 
> View attachment 236865


Hmm, what GPU are you using?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hmm, what GPU are you using?


Its an Intel HD graphics 3000 gpu on my laptop that I use for retro gaming.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Its an Intel HD graphics 3000 gpu on my laptop that I use for retro gaming.


GM:S 2.3 is pretty new, maybe it requires some feature that the HD Graphics 3000 lacks. I mean, Intel dropped support for it a while back, so it's entirely possible the drivers are just too outdated.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> GM:S 2.3 is pretty new, maybe it requires some feature that the HD Graphics 3000 lacks. I mean, Intel dropped support for it a while back, so it's entirely possible the drivers are just too outdated.


I guess I will just have to retrieve my CDI from the loft to experience the horrors of these two zelda games again


----------



## raxadian (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I guess I will just have to retrieve my CDI from the loft to experience the horrors of these two zelda games again



Or dual boot with Ubuntu.

Alternatively Windows is blocking file permissions, it does that a lot in Windows 10.


----------



## Kwyjor (Dec 6, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Or dual boot with Ubuntu.


Or set up a virtual machine, or use a "live" distribution booting from a USB drive.  Much less trouble, I suspect.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2020)

Zelda CD-i Remastered - Mod Version FrançaiseLes cinématiques & les sous-titres en VF, le menu et le système d'aide sont spécialement traduits en français pour l'occasion.MEGA: https://t.co/W5Jew86JSUInternet Archive: https://t.co/b6SV2w96IB pic.twitter.com/nQ2MsrN53P— Yakumono (@LuigiBlood) December 7, 2020

LuigiBlood uploaded a french translation build of the remasters.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 8, 2020)

I bet we will get a German and or Spanish version next.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 8, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I bet we will get a German and or Spanish version next.


I'm hoping for an English version. ...Oh, wait...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Or dual boot with Ubuntu.
> 
> Alternatively Windows is blocking file permissions, it does that a lot in Windows 10.


Yep set up a duel boot with Ubuntu and both games working perfectly. Very strange the windows versions don't work on the same laptop


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 14, 2020)

Vinny is playing Wand of Gamelon Remastered right now.

```
http://twitch.tv/vinesauce
```


----------



## KimKong (Dec 14, 2020)

Hahh, this is great! Downloading now..


----------

